# D.i.y window regulator for mk6 golf 2 door



## wingtsang (Nov 1, 2011)

OKAY..My window regulator was broken for a while, I ordered from dealer, get that yesterday, and I like to install by myself, not to hard to do that, but fun!.~~ 
*FIRST STEP: TAKE ALL THE SCREW OUT* 

















*Disconnet all the wires and plugs and you would easily to take the cover off.* 

*take off all the screws on the frame 
* 
this is the broken one, i take that off and install a new one already, but i still can explain how to Do that. 








*AFTER TAKE OUT ALL THE PARTS OUT, TAKE OUT THE WINDOW, FROM BUTTOM TO UP.* 









*REPLACE A NEW ONE....*.(260 CAN DOLLAR ORDER FROM DEALER....) 









* PUT ALL THE PARTS BACK TO THE FRAME, MOTOR SENSOR, INCLUDING ALL THE WIRES, * 

*PUT THE WINDOW BACK, MAKE SURE THE WINDOW STANDING ON THE REGULATOR, AFTER THAT USE NUMBER 4 SOCKET TO TIGHT UP.* 









*PLUG IN ALL WIRES, AND SCREWS AND TEST*~:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

the end


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

good job! 

but this belongs to the mk6 forums... nothing to do with the 2.5L engine.


----------



## wingtsang (Nov 1, 2011)

ooops, thank u for the notice


----------

